# 2017 a little late.. and the music wasn't playing unfortunately



## madscientist70 (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Great house for Haunting. Your use of light and sound add so much to the scene. Well done


----------



## DarkOne (Oct 16, 2012)

Awesome, I really like the lightning and thunder effects


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Love this! Your house is perfect for haunting. The lighting is amazing. I too like the thunder/lighting effect. Can you share how you did that? What a perfect Halloween display!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I want your house:jol:

I don't know if it was intentional, but the shadows cast by your props on the facade of the house really added to the ambience. It's an added dimension that we often forget to plan for in a display.


----------



## Lounroxluv (Aug 18, 2018)

I love this. It is amazing.


----------

